# Sunday before H4H



## Crow (Sep 17, 2019)

There's been talk of a possible game on the Sunday before H4H but I can't find anything about actual games arranged.

I'm travelling down on the Sunday so would be interested in joining up for a game, has anything been arranged or does anyone want a game on the Sunday?


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2019)

Nothing official has been arranged Nick. Imagine a few private games have been arranged, but probably guest of members ?


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2019)

Quite a few staying at Premier Inn Redhill, so imagine a few shandies and a bite to eat on the Sunday night.


----------



## DRW (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure if you have managed to arrange a game yet Nick?, you probably have had a better offer   

I am in the area and probably will be playing golf Sunday afternoon with the wife, haven't fixed up a venue/timing as yet(but will be afternoon as am seeing family in the morning ).

Happy to make up a 3 or 4 ball, if anyone else wishes to.


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2019)

That sounds good to me Darren, where are you staying?


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 18, 2019)

Another option is Wentworth to watch the BMW.


----------



## DRW (Sep 18, 2019)

Crow said:



			That sounds good to me Darren, where are you staying?
		
Click to expand...

Visiting family in Essex for Breakfast as such, afterwards I am returning to Bucks, ideally I would look to play near the M25 in Essex or Kent midday or early afternoon, would need to be a course that takes visitors on a sunday.

Easy access from M25/A12/A127/A13, or maybe into Kent[don't know any courses nearish the M25??? since Austin lodge shut]  . I assume you are coming down M1..M25, so similarish area, I can think of the following courses near the M25 :-

Abridge  (never played this course but always fancied it)
Stapleford Abbots  (think the priors course has now closed, but Abbots still open, parkland course)
Hainault Forest  (Lower course longer course but better, Upper course is fairly short course, ideal for old clubs, parkland course with some nice views up on the hill. Used to be a member here long ago)
West Essex (nice pleasant parkland course)
Maylands (nice pleasant parkland course, fairly short)

Or did you have a course in mind yourself or any other suggestions ?


----------



## gopher99 (Sep 18, 2019)

DRW said:



			Visiting family in Essex for Breakfast as such, afterwards I am returning to Bucks, ideally I would look to play near the M25 in Essex or Kent midday or early afternoon, would need to be a course that takes visitors on a sunday.

Easy access from M25/A12/A127/A13, or maybe into Kent[don't know any courses nearish the M25??? since Austin lodge shut]  . I assume you are coming down M1..M25, so similarish area, I can think of the following courses near the M25 :-

Abridge  (never played this course but always fancied it)
Stapleford Abbots  (think the priors course has now closed, but Abbots still open, parkland course)
Hainault Forest  (Lower course longer course but better, Upper course is fairly short course, ideal for old clubs, parkland course with some nice views up on the hill. Used to be a member here long ago)
West Essex (nice pleasant parkland course)
Maylands (nice pleasant parkland course, fairly short)

Or did you have a course in mind yourself or any other suggestions ?
		
Click to expand...


Pedham place or Chelsfield lakes are close to the M25 junction 3 and 4 respectively. Both public courses.


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2019)

DRW said:



			Visiting family in Essex for Breakfast as such, afterwards I am returning to Bucks, ideally I would look to play near the M25 in Essex or Kent midday or early afternoon, would need to be a course that takes visitors on a sunday.

Easy access from M25/A12/A127/A13, or maybe into Kent[don't know any courses nearish the M25??? since Austin lodge shut]  . I assume you are coming down M1..M25, so similarish area, I can think of the following courses near the M25 :-

Abridge  (never played this course but always fancied it)
Stapleford Abbots  (think the priors course has now closed, but Abbots still open, parkland course)
Hainault Forest  (Lower course longer course but better, Upper course is fairly short course, ideal for old clubs, parkland course with some nice views up on the hill. Used to be a member here long ago)
West Essex (nice pleasant parkland course)
Maylands (nice pleasant parkland course, fairly short)

Or did you have a course in mind yourself or any other suggestions ?
		
Click to expand...


To be honest I was planning on travelling anti-clockwise round the M25 and playing somewhere near to the hotel that I'll be staying at Sunday night, I guess you're driving to Tandridge from home on the morning?


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 18, 2019)

DRW said:



			Not sure if you have managed to arrange a game yet Nick?, you probably have had a better offer   

I am in the area and probably will be playing golf Sunday afternoon with the wife, haven't fixed up a venue/timing as yet(but will be afternoon as am seeing family in the morning ).

Happy to make up a 3 or 4 ball, if anyone else wishes to.
		
Click to expand...

I would be interested to play on Sunday afternoon too if there is a space


----------



## DRW (Sep 18, 2019)

Crow said:



			To be honest I was planning on travelling anti-clockwise round the M25 and playing somewhere near to the hotel that I'll be staying at Sunday night, I guess you're driving to Tandridge from home on the morning?
		
Click to expand...

Where you thinking of playing?  are you staying near hankley or tanbridge? (I am staying in Bucks, so may work still, all depending. failing that no worries will play over in Essex area)


----------



## DRW (Sep 18, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			I would be interested to play on Sunday afternoon too if there is a space
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good if we manage a round, any particular area/time? (weather looks a big rainy currently depending on area)


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2019)

DRW said:



			Where you thinking of playing?  are you staying near hankley or tanbridge? (I am staying in Bucks, so may work still, all depending. failing that no worries will play over in Essex area)
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying at the Premier Inn, Redhill



Bigfoot said:



			I would be interested to play on Sunday afternoon too if there is a space
		
Click to expand...

That would make us a four which is good, thinking about it I'm not too fussed where we play as I'll have plenty of time to get to the Premier Inn anyway. I don't know the area at all so am open to suggestions regarding a course.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 18, 2019)

Crow said:



			I'm staying at the Premier Inn, Redhill



That would make us a four which is good, thinking about it I'm not too fussed where we play as I'll have plenty of time to get to the Premier Inn anyway. I don't know the area at all so am open to suggestions regarding a course.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know the area either and am staying in the Premier Inn in Redhill too. Any suggestions gratefully received


----------



## DRW (Sep 19, 2019)

Think I will bail on this, as Redhill isn't an area I can get to quickly from Essex(more than an hour), so would mean me arriving later on and quite a lot of extra driving to get there and get back to bucks and then repeat for H4H the following morning. Shame I had accommodation booked up before H4H and wasn't expecting H4H to be in Sept, otherwise I would have stayed in Redhill area myself.

No worries, have a good game and see you at H4H.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			Think I will bail on this, as Redhill isn't an area I can get to quickly from Essex(more than an hour), so would mean me arriving later on and quite a lot of extra driving to get there and get back to bucks and then repeat for H4H the following morning. Shame I had accommodation booked up before H4H and wasn't expecting H4H to be in Sept, otherwise I would have stayed in Redhill area myself.

No worries, have a good game and see you at H4H.
		
Click to expand...

OK no problem


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 19, 2019)

I know it's a bit out of the way but if anyone fancies a trek to Poole I'm happy to sign on at my place in the afternoon.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 19, 2019)

Nick - any thoughts? North Wolds is not too far away- just the other side of the M25. Looks good course.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 19, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I know it's a bit out of the way but if anyone fancies a trek to Poole I'm happy to sign on at my place in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but I would like to be in the local area to Redhill as I am staying there that night.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			Thanks for the offer but I would like to be in the local area to Redhill as I am staying there that night.
		
Click to expand...

It's en route if you're coming by ferry from France ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			Nick - any thoughts? North Wolds is not too far away- just the other side of the M25. Looks good course.
		
Click to expand...

That's not coming up on Google, where is it?


----------



## Dando (Sep 19, 2019)

if you're staying in Redhill, give Surrey National a try - its in the same group as The Addington


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			Thanks for the offer but I would like to be in the local area to Redhill as I am staying there that night.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Tandridge?
As I understand itâ€™s Â£54 after 4.30
Maybe worth ringing to see if they could do cheaper.
I might be up for that,I donâ€™t mind ringing.
Never played it b4


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2019)

Ok I have got us an amazing deal if we want it.
Crow and Bigfoot are u up for it.
We need to tee off 3.30 to get us around.
If your up for it we can have 1 more to make a fourball


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok I have got us an amazing deal if we want it.
Crow and Bigfoot are u up for it.
We need to tee off 3.30 to get us around.
If your up for it we can have 1 more to make a fourball
		
Click to expand...

Practicing on the course within 24 hours of comp tee off is a DQ.


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok I have got us an amazing deal if we want it.
Crow and Bigfoot are u up for it.
We need to tee off 3.30 to get us around.
If your up for it we can have 1 more to make a fourball
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!
(Be embarrassing when I still can't break 20 points on H4H day but hey-ho)


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 19, 2019)

Crow said:



			Sounds good to me!
(Be embarrassing when I still can't break 20 points on H4H day but hey-ho)
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll go for that too.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 19, 2019)

richart said:



			Practicing on the course within 24 hours of comp tee off is a DQ.

Click to expand...

It doesnâ€™t matter as Iâ€™m not likely to end up in the top half anyway


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 19, 2019)

Would have loved to have made your four all but alas I  have previously booked Sunday lunch at my course with my wife as she has just reminded me .


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2019)

Ok all booked in for 3.30 tee off.
Looking for one more
Arranged to me Crow and Bigfoot for 2.45


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			It doesnâ€™t matter as Iâ€™m not likely to end up in the top half anyway
		
Click to expand...

Well not now you're not.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 19, 2019)

richart said:



			Well not now you're not.

Click to expand...

It's a good course though so it will still be a good day with good company.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 19, 2019)

Crow said:



			That's not coming up on Google, where is it?
		
Click to expand...

I meant North Downs but it doesn't matter now !


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 21, 2019)

Still a space available if anyone fancies it.
3.30 tee off
Â£30


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 21, 2019)

Had planned to go to Wentworth to watch the PGA, but tempted by this!

There are 2 of so would mean 3 ball and 2 ball tho unless there are a few more takers??

Staying in Caterham so this is ideal.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 21, 2019)

Unfortunately I only asked for one tee time so itâ€™s only for one player


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 21, 2019)

No worries. Will stick with the original plan of going to Wentworth.


----------

